# What did I do wrong?



## JohnnyH (Aug 9, 2011)

After 10 yrs of marriage and 2 kids my wife has decided to divorce me. She says she is a fool for leaving me because I am a great guy and do things around the house, take care of the kids and so on. Our sex life did decrease but because we became more busy with work and school, but when we made love she was pleased and never complained. We had a relationship we could talk about anything. She says she has to be her own woman and find herself what does she mean. What sucks is that she started talking to some guy she says they are just friends, but I don't know. She moved out and she would sometimes come over for sex and it would just confuse me because any time we talked about reconciling things the next day she would always bring up divorce talk. What did I do wrong I tell her I love her with all my heart and she just says sometimes things just don't work out. After 10yrs she is going to tell me that. I just need to talk I am feeling pretty devastated.


----------



## jeffsdesigns (Jul 19, 2011)

They all say that. She is having an affiar. Just like mind did.
That's a dead give away.
Also, if they say, they love you, but not in love with you. That's another dead give away.

I'm sorry, I know it hurts. But, I am going through the same.


----------



## karajh (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that you are having a rough time right now. I don't think having sex with her is a smart idea.. it is going to be to devastating to your self esteem in the long run. It is an emotional bond to you and to her it is a release at this point. People who leave are not in their right minds and it is all about them at the time. I would have as little communication with her as you can right now and concentrate on you. I would agree with jeffsdesigns that she is having an affair and that is something you really need to think about before taking her back! Good luck to you...


----------



## upset/confused (Jul 26, 2011)

I agree as well as I am in the middle of the crap storm. My H is having an affair but still calls me pet names and crap. Came by for sex too. Just so that he wouldnt be the bad guy. Today I filed for legal separation and he got pissed, yet he is the one that wants the divorce.

She is having an affair. You need to cut contact with her and tell her to move out and get a lawyer. 

She will not tell you the truth as to her friend. No matter what. Mine said they were just friends...but chat records proved otherwise...he still denies it today, after I sent him a few of them


----------



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

My stbxh would say the same things..."She's just a friend"..."She just occupies my time"..."She doesn't mean anything to me." Well I found half naked pictures of her, emails where she's saying she loves him and she's concerned about what will happen with his divorce and impending birth of his child with me. She's been to his family's home and his mother, he's had her around my kids...but she just occupies his time?? Yea, let your wife go, you deserve a whole person not just what she wants to give you. Been there, done that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

